# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Κλούβα για καρδερίνες , όπως αξίζει σε αυτά τα πουλιά !

## jk21

Αποφασισα να κατασκευασω κλουβα για να βαλω τα μικρα μου ,καθως και οτι ερθει στο μελλον ,πριν δοθει σε ατομα που θα αξιζουν να συμμετεχουν στην συνολικη προσπαθεια που κανουμε ,για επεκταση της πραγματικης εκτροφης καρδερίνας στον τοπο μας 

Φυσικα θα ειχε μεγεθος που αξιζει σε αυτα τα πουλια .Ειδα τι μπορω να χωρεσω στον προστατευεμενο χωρο που εχω στην ταρατσα ,ωστε να παραμεινει και ο υπαρχων χωρος των γεννητορων μου ,αλλα και η διοροφη 90αρα για τα καναρινια  και τελικα η 90αρα θα μεταφερθει καθετα δεξια στον χωρο μου ,ενω η νεα κλουβα θα καλυψει το συνολο του χωρου της πλατης στο βαθος


Μιλαμε για κλουβα υψους 1.70 υψος ,   1.20 πλατος και 50 ποντους βαθος .Ο χωρος προς το παρον θα ειναι ενιαιος και ισως στο μελλον χωριστει οταν πλησιαζει η αναπαραγωγη σε δυο χωρους με πλαστικο πλεγμα ,με τον πανω οροφο να ειναι απο το 1.20 εως το 1.70 και τον κατω απο την βαση εως το 1.20 . Ισως ομως δεν την χωρισω και ποτε .Να μπει πλαγια με το 1.70 να ηταν πλατος και να χωριζοτανε στη μεση αν υπηρχε αναγκη ,δεν γινοτανε γιατι θα ειχα θεμα με την 90αρα (δεν θα χωρουσε ) 

Η κατασκευη προχωρα γρηγορα 

12 ευρω εδωσα για τα ξυλα (τα βρηκα σε αποθηκη ετοιμα πλανισμενα .ηταν μαζεμενα σε μια ομαδα , ισως περισσευμα απο καποια δουλεια τους και θα ελεγα τα πηρα οικονομικα )

21 ευρω εδωσα στο μεταλλικο πλεγμα με 3.6 ευρω το τετραγωνικο μετρο .Χρησιμοποιησα και πλεγμα υψους 1.20 και πλεγμα του ενος μετρου 

2.8 ευρω κανανε τα δεματικα 

1 ευρω κανανε οι βιδες 

θελω και καποια επιπλεον υλικα .θα τα δουμε στην πορεια 

Η κλουβα δεν θα ακουμπα κατω αλλα θα ειναι 5 με 10 ποντους πανω απο το εδαφος για να μπορω να πλενω ανετα 












Συνεχιζεται  ....

----------


## ninos

SUPER. Θα γίνονται τρελές πτήσεις εκεί μέσα  :Happy: 

Μην αποφύγεις να κάνεις αφαιρούμενο χώρισμα στην μέση. Τώρα που είναι άδεια και δεν έχεις πολλά πουλιά θα είναι πιο εύκολο και θα το φτιάξεις χωρίς άγχος.

----------


## jk21

θα δουμε .... μεχρι την ανοιξη ειναι μια ζωη ολοκληρη αν μιλαμε για καρδερινες  ....

----------


## kostaskirki

Με το καλο να γεμισει και να απολαμβανεις τον καφε σου μαζι τους!! 
Καλες πτησεις!!

----------


## oasis

μπραβο Μητσε!!!! να ειναι παντα γεματη!!!

----------


## mitsman

Σκεψου πως θα τα πιανεις απο τοσο μεγαλη κλουβα χωρις καποιο χωρισμα! ειναι πολυ σοβαρο λαθος! Θα προτιμουσα αντι των δεματικων βιδες με ροδελες! αλλα αν αρεσει εσενα εμενα περισσευει...τα ξυλα τα αφησες αβαφτα και δεν τα βλεπω να κρατανε πολυ!
 :Party0024:

----------


## jk21

ψεκασμα και απόχη ....  ετσι κι αλλιως τις καρδερινες για να τις πιασω για ελεγχο ,πρεπει να δειχνουν οτι εχουν θεμα ή για να βαλω effipro .Στα ποσα μερη να χωρισεις ενα τετοιο χωρο για να πιανονται πιο ευκολα; 

για τις ροδελες μου το ειπανε και στο face .Mια χαρα κρυψωνα (μη ορατη οπως πισω απο τα δεματικα ) αναμεσα στη ροδελα και στο ξυλο (ο χωρος που αφηνει το πλεγμα ) για αυγουλακια ψειρας .

το ειχα σκεφτει το βαψιμο ,αλλα κατι που δεν ηθελα να μπλεξω με χημικα (ισως υπαρχει και οικολογικο αλλα δεν το ψαξα ) ειτε γιατι εκει που την εχω δεν θα βρεχεται ,δεν νομιζω να εχω θεμα .Αν δω αλλοιωση ,θα το κανω στο μελλον με πιστολι

----------


## wild15

Να τελειωσει γρηγορα και να ειναι γεματη απο χαρουμενες φωνουλες!!

----------


## Γ.Μπ.

Καλορίζικο.Θα πρότεινα να δείς το DIAXYL DECOR A.F. (Νερού) .Δεν επιτρέπει μύκητες και σαράκι.Καλά θα ηταν να έβαφες τώρα με πινέλο γιατί με πιστόλι θα βάψεις και το πλέγμα.

----------


## Steliosan

> ψεκασμα και απόχη ....  ετσι κι αλλιως τις καρδερινες για να τις πιασω για ελεγχο ,πρεπει να δειχνουν οτι εχουν θεμα ή για να βαλω effipro .Στα ποσα μερη να χωρισεις ενα τετοιο χωρο για να πιανονται πιο ευκολα; 
> 
> για τις ροδελες μου το ειπανε και στο face .Mια χαρα κρυψωνα (μη ορατη οπως πισω απο τα δεματικα ) αναμεσα στη ροδελα και στο ξυλο (ο χωρος που αφηνει το πλεγμα ) για αυγουλακια ψειρας .
> 
> το ειχα σκεφτει το βαψιμο ,αλλα κατι που δεν ηθελα να μπλεξω με χημικα (ισως υπαρχει και οικολογικο αλλα δεν το ψαξα ) ειτε γιατι εκει που την εχω δεν θα βρεχεται ,δεν νομιζω να εχω θεμα .Αν δω αλλοιωση ,θα το κανω στο μελλον με πιστολι


Υπαρχει οικολογικο σπρευ νερου.

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο αυτο ειναι αθωο για τα πουλια (αν και δεν νομιζω να τσιμπανε αρκετα ,αν απορροφαται και δεν αφηνει χρωμα εξωτερικα )

Στελιο αυτα ειναι για ξυλο σιγουρα;

----------


## δημητρα

καλες πτησεις πολυ ωραια κατασκευη

----------


## Gardelius

Ανυπομονώ για *το τέλος.! * 

Σίγουρα κοίταξε και τις_ λεπτομέρειες_ που επισήμαναν και τα παιδιά Μητσο.

Καλές πτήσεις και εύχομαι να την ευχαριστηθείς όσο σου πρέπει ( και στα πουλάκια βεβαίως ).

----------


## antonisveria

Μπραβο Δημητρη,να το γεμισεις με το καλο και να απολαμβανεις τα καφεδακια σου.......

Δημητρη τα δεματικα επειδη ειναι λευκα θα εχεις θεμα,θα σπανε με το παραμικρο μετα απο καιρο......κεγω για βιδες θα σου ελεγα να βαλεις ......οσο για το ξυλο εχει οικολογικη βαφη και σε λευκο αν θελεις να τα βαψεις.....ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα κανεις το καλυτερο για αυτα τα ομορφα πλασματα :Happy:

----------


## jk21

οχι θελω να μεινει σε χρωμα ξυλου .θα δω το αλλο που μου πε ο Γιωργος εκτος αν υπαρχει και σε σπρευ για πιο ευκολο

εχω ηδη ενα χρονο ,χωρις καμμια φθορα και σε σημειο που δεχεται τον περισσοτερο ηλιο η κλουβα ,κατασκευη με ντεξιον ,με το πλεγμα δεμενο με δεματικα (εκει που ειχα το 6χρονο ζευγαρι ) ,ενω τα δυο κλουβια που εχω ενωσει σε ενα και γεννηθηκαν τα μικρα καρδερινακια ,ειναι για μεγαλυτερο διαστημα ,με δεματικα και δεν εχουν καμμια φθορα .Σε 3 με 4 χρονια αν ολα πανε καλα και η κλουβα δεν μεινει αδεια (η τυχη μιας χρονιας ,δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να υπαρχει παντα  ... ) την  ανανεωση της θα την εχει και αν ειναι θα αλλαξουν και τα δεματικα και οτι αλλο χρειαστει .Το μεταλλικο πλεγμα ,σε τοσο μεγαλο μεγεθος ,ειναι δυσκολο να δουλευτει απο ενα ατομα και να τεντωνεται σωστα ,ωστε να βιδωθει με βιδες και ροδελες .Εγινε δοκιμη .Ηταν κουραστικο και με αυτο τον τροπο .Ειχα σκοπο να δουλεψω ειτε πλαστικο πλεγμα στο μεγαλυτερο μερος της κλουβας ή με μεταλλικο πολυ πιο λεπτο ευκαμπτο σε πρασινο χρωμα ,που ειχα βρει σε καποια πηγη ,αλλα ειχε μεγαλο ματι (τα τετραγωνακια ) και φοβομουνα εξοδο των πουλιων ,ενω παραλληλα ειχα ενα << ματι >> να με σπρωχνει να χρησιμοποιησω μεταλλικο ως το καλυτερο (εστω και δυσκολοδουλευτο ) και αυτο τελικα ακολουθησα .Θα μπορουσα να βαλω τουλαχιστον αν οχι μπροστα ,εστω γυρω γυρω κοτετσοσυρμα και οχι κουνελοσυρμα ,που ειναι πολυ πιο ευκαμπτο ,αλλα το φοβαμαι γιατι οι καρδερινες ειναι ζιζανια και τα νυχια τους επικινδυνα ....

γιατι αναφερεις ειδικα τα λευκα δεματικα; τα μαυρα δεν τα εβαλα ,για να ξεχωριζω τυχον  ψειρα ή αυγα της πανω τους

----------


## tasos-mo

Δημητρη αν και προσωπικα δεν προτιμω το ξυλο για σκελετο(για ευνοητους λογους...) σου ευχομαι καλη συνεχεια και περιμενουμε την ολοκληρωση της...

----------


## jk21

ευνοητους; ψειρες; καποτε ετσι ελεγα και γω ,μεχρι που τις ειδα να γεννανε και σε λευκο με ηλεκτροστατικη βαφη αλουμινιο  ...

βρε παιδια τοσα εκτροφεια του εξωτερικου εχω δει και εχουν ξυλο  ...

----------


## mitsman

το θεμα δεν ειναι οτι γεννανε πιο ευκολα οι ψειρες στο ξυλο αλλα οτι πιο δυσκολα καταπολεμας το προβλημα!

Οι ροδελες που σου προτεινα εγω για το συρμα εχουν ενα πολυ μεγαλο πλεονεκτημα, δενουν ολη την κλουβα μαζι και την κανουν ενα σωμα.. ετσι ειναι αδυνατο μετα ακομη και μετα απο πτωση να παθει κατι η κλουβα η να ανοιξει!

----------


## ninos

με tire up έχω δέσει και εγώ το κουνελόσυρμα σε μια κλούβα μου και σχεδόν 3ος χρόνος τώρα, δεν έχουν πάθει κάτι. Το ξύλο Δημήτρη να το περάσεις σίγουρα βερνίκι με ένα πινέλο, διότι το χειμώνα το λιγότερο που θα σου βγάλει θα είναι μύκητες λόγο υγρασίας. Συμφωνώ επίσης με την δυσκολία πιασίματος των πουλιών που ανέφεραν τα παιδιά και αυτός είναι ακόμα ένας λόγος να κάνεις αφαιρούμενο χώρισμα. Την "απόχη" την φοβάμαι διότι μπορεί να υπάρξει κάποιος τραυματισμός κυρίως στις φτερούγες των πουλιών.

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη η κλουβα εχει ηδη δεσει σαν συνολο πολυ καλα ,πριν ακομα δεχθει το τελικο << δεσιμο >> ,δηλαδη την εφαρμοφη διαγωνια σε καποιες γωνιες (σαν υποτεινουσα πλευρα σε ορθογωνιο ) καποιων μεταλλικων λαμων (υπαρχουν σχετικες σε σιδηρικα ) ή σε καποιες αλλες ,ειδικων γωνιων .Δεν την εχω τελειωσει .Δεν εχω βαλει καν ακομα πατο και οροφη 

Αυτο για την δυσκολοτερη καταπολέμηση στο ξυλο ,τι ακριβως εννοεις; που εγκειται το προβλημα; Στις δικες σου εχεις διαπιστωσει καποιο προβλημα ειτε στο συγκεκριμενο σημειο ή ευρυτερα στον καθαρισμο τους; 

Στελιο το ξυλο αφου υπαρχει προιον σχετικα ηπιο ,σιγουρα θα δεχθει την καταλληλη επεξεργασια για να αντεχει .Το χωρισμα που λες ,ειναι τοσο μεγαλη η κλουβα που ειτε πρεπει να μπουν δυο (και οριζονται και καθετε ) για να περιοριζουν καποιο χωρο σε ενα 50 χ 50 ή δεν εχει νοημα  ...

Παρολα αυτα στο υψος του 1.1 με 1.2 σχεδον ,εχω σκοπο στο μελλον ετσι κι αλλιως να ανοιξω χωρο για να περνα και να στερεωνεται πλεγμα διαχωρισμο (στο οποιο θα μπαινει και επιφανειακο χωρισμα ) αν χωρισω την κλουβα στα δυο και ισως το κανω απο τωρα ,αλλα επειδη δεν θα χρησιμοποιειται ,θελω να σκεφτω καποιο υλικο που θα κλεινει την οπη .Θα δω .Ειναι κατι που γινεται οποια στιγμη θελω 

Το συστημα ψεκασμα ,αποχη ,το εχω δει να δουλευει σε εκτροφειο ,πολυ καλα

----------


## jk21

η κλουβα βαφτηκε με συντηριτικο νερου αοσμο της vernilac .δεν βρηκα της vitex το diaxyl αλλα και αυτο μου ειπαν ειναι ενταξει .Το εβαψα σε χρωμα καρυδιας (οχι σκουρο ) 

στις γωνιες μπροστα μπηκαν διαγωνια λαμες ,που το εχουν δεσει τελεια ,ενω στις πισω  πλευρες μπηκανε γωνιες

----------


## jk21

[IMG



δεθηκανε οροφη και πατος της κλουβας .Επειδη τα πλεγματα μπηκαν απο την εξωτερικη μερια ,που δεν υπαρχει καναλι ,τοποθετηθηκαν και βιδες - ροδελες 

Μενουν πια οι πορτες (θελω να κανω κατι με πηχακια και συρτη πιθανοτατα ,τουλαχιστον στις βασικες πορτες ,αλλα θελω να δω πως θα γινει με τον καλυτερο τροπο ) και οι θεσεις για μπανακι ή φωλια 

Πολυ πιθανο σχεδον  στα 2/3 του υψους της κλουβας ,να ανοιχτει υποδοχη για χωρισμα .Σε αυτο ειμαι υπο σκεψη αν το κανω αμεσα 


][/IMG]

----------


## Efthimis98

Η κλούβα προχωράει γρήγορα βλέπω!! Μπράβο Δημήτρη!!
Να την δούμε ολοκληρωμένη ελπίζω με... "φυσικό τοπίο" μέσα και *Καλές πτήσεις*!!!

----------


## jk21

να προσθεσω στα εξοδα γυρω στα 11 ευρω συνολο  ,για το συντηριτικο ξυλου (που φυσικα ειναι αρκετο και για αλλες δουλιες που θα το χρειαστω  και για ακομα 1 κομματι 1.20 χ 1 μ  πλεγμα που πηγε σε οροφη και πατο και κανενα ευρω για ροδελες βιδες κλπ )

----------


## stefos

Όλα καλά μέχρι εδώ! Δημητρη πόρτες και πορτακια για ταιστρες πως φτιάχνουμε ? 
Υπαρχουν έτοιμες και πως προσαρμόζονται ? Είναι ευκολο? Σόρυ αν έχει συζητηθεί, 
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Steliosan

> Στελιο αυτα ειναι για ξυλο σιγουρα;


Το πρωτο ναι κανει και για ξυλο,αλλα εγω περισσοτερο σταθηκα που ειπες για τις ροδελες οτι θες να βαψεις,αλλα κανει και για ξυλο.

----------


## jk21

Στεφανε θα βαλω τετοιες ταιστρες  εσωτερικα κρεμαστες και απλα θελω να εχω πορτα για να τις περνω μεσα  .Αν εννοεις με ελατηριο ,καπου υπαρχει στο φορουμ κατασκευη και αν την βρω θα δωσω λινκ .Επισης θα μπορουσε καποιος σε καποιο σημειο να κοψει το πλεγμα και να βαλει ετοιμες προσοψεις 




εγω αυτο που μαλλον θα κανω ειναι να κοψω ενα χωρο οπου γυρω γυρω θα τοποθετηθουν πηχακια ξυλινα με ξυλοβιδα και ροδελα πιασμενα στο πλεγμα .Στο χωρο αυτο θα προσαρμοσθει αντιστοιχα φτιαγμενη πορτα με μεντεσε και συρτη .Αυτο σαν βασικη πορτα .Θα υπαρχουν και σημεια για φωλιες και μπανιο που θα μπει μαλλον πορτουλα απο πλεγμα που θα φευγει οταν χρειαζεται ,ολοκληρη 


Σημερα το απογευμα εγινε και ακουσιο τεστ αντοχης .Την ειχα ορθια οπως την βλεπετε και καποια στιγμη που ειχα κατεβει κατω στο σπιτι ,λογω του δυνατου αερα επεσε με εντονο θορυβο ..... ανεβαινω και εριχνε αθιχτη κατι ξαπλες αλλο πραμα ......

----------


## Gardelius

Μητσο τι υπόστρωμα θα έχεις ;

Ανέφερες πουθενά για το πάτο πως το έχεις σκεφτεί…

----------


## jk21

Ηλια νομιζω εχεις ερθει στην ταρατσα .Δεν εχω πλακακι και τα σχετικα για να με ενδιαφερει να μην πεφτει κατω η κουτσουλια .Οπως και στην ηδη υπαρχουσα κλουβα των καρδερινων ,κατα το ημισυ δεν υπαρχει πατος αλλα μονο πλεγμα και πανε κατω ,ετσι θα ειναι και εκει .Η κλουβα δεν θα ακουμπα εδαφος  και απο κατω θα μπαινει λαστιχο (νερο ) και σκουπα .Ακριβως δεξια εξω απο τον προστατευομενο χωρο εχω υδροροη .θα εχει προβλεφθει πορτα χαμηλα για καθαριοτητα στα καγκελα εσωτερικα .
Αν κατι αλλαξει στο μελλον ,θα ανοιξω χαμηλα χωρο στο πλεγμα (θα φυγουν κανα 2 οριζοντιες σειρες ) και σε τυχον πατο θα μπενει πελλετ 

Για ταιστρες σκεφτομουνα χθες βραδυ ,μην βαλω και ετοιμα πορτακια για εξωτερικες .Θα δω  ...

----------


## stefos

Οκ κατάλαβα για ταιστρες ,θεωρητικά βέβαια γιατί απο την θεωρια στην πράξη υπάρχει απόσταση .
Δημητρη πες μου και για την ποτιστρα πως την <<πιανεις>> και κάτι ακόμα ,όταν έχουμε μεγάλες κλούβες και θέλουμε να πιάσουμε κάποιο πουλάκι για (χ,ψ ) λογο πως γίνεται καλυτερα χωρίς να στρεσαρουμε το πουλί? Για παράδειγμα κάποιος που ξέρω χρησιμοποιεί μικρή 
απόχη αλλά δεν μου φαίνεται καλη λύση .

----------


## jk21

η ποτιστρα θα ειναι με μπιλλια και περνα το στομιο απο το ορθογωνιο ματι .η συγκρατηση θα γινει με δεματικο ,αν και το ειδικο εξαρτημα συγκρατησης που εχει η ποτιστρα (δακτυλιος ) μπορει με πατεντα να σταθεροποιηθει .το δεματικο το χρησιμοποιω ηδη στην αλλη κλουβα 

το πιασιμο των πουλιων θα γινεται με ελαφρυ ψεκασμα και πιασιμο με αποχη .Το εχω δει σε αλλες εκτροφες στην πραξη και δεν εχει προβλημα .Το πουλι δεν ανοιγει φτερουγες για να κινδινευει με σπασιμο τους

----------


## kostaskirki

Το πιασιμο με ψεκασμα και αποχη, το δουλευω και εγω χωρις προβληματα! Το ποτιστρο με την μπιλια το ψιλοφοβαμαι και γιαυτο εχω και την απλη ποτιστρα! Καλη συνεχεια Δημητρη στην ομορφη κλουβα σου!!

----------


## jk21

απο μικρα εχουν μαθει και πινουν μονο απο μπιλλια .δεν εχουν θεμα .εχω ακουσει οτι μακροχρονια στην καρδερινα μικραινει το ραμφος με την μπιλλια 

μακαρι να ζησουν αρκετα χρονια και δεν με απασχολει .αν δω να μειωνεται θα βαλω κανονικη

----------


## jk21

για την πορτα για να καταλαβετε ,θα κανω κατι τετοιο αλλα με πηχακια ξυλινα

----------


## Pidgey

Πιάσιμο με ψέκασμα τι εννοείτε;

----------


## jk21

με νερακι σε ψεκαστηρι ,πως οταν καποια στιγμη τους κανουμε μπανιο ,αν δεν κανουν μονα τους

----------


## panos70

> για την πορτα για να καταλαβετε ,θα κανω κατι τετοιο αλλα με πηχακια ξυλινα


τετοια να μας διχνεις και να τρελαινομαστε ............ ποια εφημεριδα παιρνεις για τους πατους ειπαμε....... Δικεφαλος;

----------


## jk21

Oχι βρε δεν ειναι δικια μου η κλουβα .Την φωτο εδειξα για να δωσω να καταλαβετε πως θα κανω την πορτα 

του Σταυρου ειναι αυτη η κατασκευη 
*Κατασκευή κλούβας πτήσης*

----------


## stefos

ωραιο το κολπο με τον ψεκασμο χε χε!!! 
αντε να δουμε τι αλλο θα μας μαθει αυτο το φορουμ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

να μην τα κανουμε και μουσκεμα ....

και το χειμωνα με χλιαρο νερο

----------


## Gardelius

> *Η κλουβα δεν θα ακουμπα εδαφος  και απο κατω θα μπαινει λαστιχο (νερο ) και σκουπα .*Ακριβως δεξια εξω απο τον προστατευομενο χωρο εχω υδροροη .θα εχει προβλεφθει πορτα χαμηλα για καθαριοτητα στα καγκελα εσωτερικα .
> Αν κατι αλλαξει στο μελλον ,θα ανοιξω χαμηλα χωρο στο πλεγμα (θα φυγουν κανα 2 οριζοντιες σειρες ) και σε τυχον πατο θα μπενει πελλετ



Δεν θα ακουμπήσει κάτω, πως έχεις σκεφτεί να γίνει περιμετρικά ;;

----------


## jk21

θα δεσει πανω στο χοντρο δοκαρι του κτισματος που εχω (κλειστου υποστεγου ) και αν χρειαζεται  απο την αλλη (δεν θα χρειαζεται ) θα μπει στηριξη με δεσιμο στο τοιχωμα

----------


## Gardelius

Μάλιστα , εύχομαι να την δούμε γρήγορα *τελειωμένη !!!*

----------


## panos70

μου αρεσει πολυ καλη ,και πολυ γερή ,εκει στον πατω βλεπω εχει ενα θεματακι,αλλα λυνεται με συρομενη λαμαρινα  στρατζαριστη

----------


## jk21

τι εννοεις πανω; επειδη δεν εχω χωρο για πατο; θα εχει κενο απο κατω ,οπως η αλλη κλουβα που εχω (το ειχα αναφερει ) .θα μπορουσα να βαλω ταψι αλλα εχω θεμα να το βγαζω .Δεν εχω τη δυνατοτητα γιατι ακριβως μπροστα και δεξια ,η μιση κλουβα θα εχει μπροστα της καθετα την 90αρα με τα καναρινια

----------


## tasos-mo

Exω να κανω μια παρατηρηση Δημητρη....ολα καλα αλλα τον παγκο για τους κοιλιακους και το ποδηλατο τα βλεπω στο ιδιο σημειο συνεχεια....χα χα χα....
Να την χαρεις γεματη με οτι γουσταρεις εσυ....

----------


## jk21

Ο παγκος ετσι κι αλλιως δεν μετακινειται .Η κοιλια μου ναι και μετακινειται σταδιακα και σταθερα προς τα εμπρος ...

το ποδηλατο ειναι ενα πεζω κουρσακι της δεκαετιας του 80 (μπλε τοτε  ) ,που το κατεβασα  απο βολο για ανακατασκευη .Στο μελλον θα μετακινηθει ....

----------


## johnakos32

Εχεις σκοπο να μην βαλεις καν σχαρα και να το κανεις οπως στο δευτερο μισο που εχεις τις καρδερινες ; Να ειναι στο αερα δηλαδη χωρις πατο..;


* Bλεπουμε και την σκια σου να σχηματίζεται ...

----------


## jk21

Βρε παιδια τοσες φορες το εχω αναφερει .... ναι 


* πω πω ψηλο που με δειχνει η σκια μου ....

----------


## CreCkotiels

ααααα ομορφη φαινεται κ.Δημητρη!!Καλη συνεχεια και ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο!!! :Happy0159:

----------


## nikoslarisa

πολύ ωραια δουλεια Δημητρη.μπραβο σου!ευχομαι καλες πτήσεις κ καλα γεννητούρια.

----------


## jk21

η κατασκευη προχωρα σιγα σιγα 

τοποθετηθηκε χωρισμα συρματινου πλεγματος , σχεδον στα 2/3 του υψους της κλουβας .Μπορουμε να δουμε τον πηχη που εχει προσαρμοστει στο μπροστινο μερος του ,που προβαλλει στο μπροστινο μερος της κλουβας .Το χωρισμα μπορει ευκολα να βγει ,αν λυθει απο την πισω πλευρα και να γινει ο χωρος μια ενιαια κλουβα πτησης 




εγιναν ολα τα πορτακια στο μπροστινο μερος .επελεξα ετοιμα μεταλλικα με ελατηριο .στο πανω μερος εβαλα 4 εξωτερικα πορτακια και στο κατω παροτι μεγαλυτερο ,μονο 2 ,αφου θα μπαινει απο την κεντρικη πορτα εσωτερικα ,μεγαλη ταιστρα 




το καθε πορτακι εχει μαζι με το ελατηριο 1 ευρω 


εχουν ανοιχτει και οι δυο κεντρικες πορτες ,πανω και κατω και ειμαι σε αναμονη αν θα το κανω με ανοιγμα πλαγιο (με μεντεσεδακια ) ή θα γινει με μεγαλη πορτα απο πλεγμα μεταλλικο και ελατηριο 

προτιμω τον πρωτο ,αλλα ειμαι στην αναζητηση μικρων μεντεσεδων ,αφου εδω  κοντα βρηκα πιο μεγαλους ,οχι καταλληλους για τα πηχακια που εχω ,αλλα για αρκετα μεγαλυτερες πορτες .θα δουμε  ....

----------


## CreCkotiels

:Confused0053:  :Confused0053:     εμ πως ακριβως το κανετε αυτο με το πορτακι??*​ Φο-βε-ρο !!!*

----------


## jk21

το πορτακι ειναι ετοιμο 

κοβεις το πλεγμα στις διαστασεις απο το πορτακι και μενει κενος χωρος 

στον οριζοντιο αξομα ,στο σημειο το πλεγματος που κρεμα το πορτακι ,κοβεις το πλεγμα στη μεση και περνας μεσα το ελατηριο προς το ενα μισο (εχεις λυγισει εμπρος και τα δυο κομματια ) και αφου μπει στο ενα ,περνας το ελατηριο και στο δευτερο μισο και τα φερνεις στην ευθεια 

το πως γινεται και πως μετα μαγκωνεις το ελατηριο για να κρατα το πορτακι σφηνωμενο στο πλεγμα (να κλεινει δηλαδη αυτοματα ) ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να το πω με λογια ,αλλα αν βρω καποιον να το τραβα βιντεακι καθως το κανω ,θα το ανεβασω

----------


## CreCkotiels

> το πορτακι ειναι ετοιμο 
> 
> κοβεις το πλεγμα στις διαστασεις απο το πορτακι και μενει κενος χωρος 
> 
> στον οριζοντιο αξομα ,στο σημειο το πλεγματος που κρεμα το πορτακι ,κοβεις το πλεγμα στη μεση και περνας μεσα το ελατηριο προς το ενα μισο (εχεις λυγισει εμπρος και τα δυο κομματια ) και αφου μπει στο ενα ,περνας το ελατηριο και στο δευτερο μισο και τα φερνεις στην ευθεια 
> 
> το πως γινεται και πως μετα μαγκωνεις το ελατηριο για να κρατα το πορτακι σφηνωμενο στο πλεγμα (να κλεινει δηλαδη αυτοματα ) ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να το πω με λογια ,αλλα αν βρω καποιον να το τραβα βιντεακι καθως το κανω ,θα το ανεβασω


Σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ,θα προσπαθισω να το κανω και θα δουμε τι θα πετυχω!!!
Παρεπιπτοντος,φοβερο το κλουβι,θα ειναι κατι τελειο για αυτα τα πουλακια!

----------


## amastro

Στο πορτάκι της ταΐστρας που δείχνεις στη φωτογραφία, οι άκρες από τα οριζόντια σύρματα που εξέχουν δεν είναι επίφοβες ;

----------


## jk21

Ανδρεα θα κοπουν και αλλο και θα λιμαριστουν .Δεν εχω τελειωσει

παρολα αυτα (οχι σε οποιαδηποτε πορτα ! ) εδω αν υπαρχει η ταιστρα παντα στο πορτακι ,προβαλει μπροστα και δεν φτανει το πουλι σε αυτα

----------


## bkourou

Καλησπερα, Δημητρη, ενα ''λαθος'' που εχεις κανει ειναι οτι τοποθετησες το πλεγμα με το ορθογωνιο ανοιγμα οριζοντια και οχι καθετα, μελλοντικα θα δυσκολευτεις να τοποθετησεις ποτιστρες, αυγοθηκες κ.α. και η δυσκολια στο πορτακι που χρειαστηκες να το ανοιξεις στο επανω μερος  οφειλεται σ'αυτο. 
Φιλικά Βασίλης ειχα χαθει για λιγο καιρο το ξερω....

----------


## jk21

Ετσι με βολευανε τα μηκη του πλεγματος ,για αυτο το εβαλα ετσι ,σκεφτομενος οτι


τις ποτιστρες θα τις εχω με δεματικο ,οπως και στην κλουβα που εχω μεχρι τωρα (αν δεις το εχω αναφερει και νωριτερα στο θεμα γιατι το ειχα εξ αρχης προσμετρησει στον προγραμματισμο μου ) το προτιμω γιατι μου εξασφαλιζει οτι δεν θα πεσει η ποτιστρα ποτε και με τα διαφορα που εχω περασει στο παρελθον ,φοβαμαι καθε γκαντεμια ...

αυγοθηξες δεν βαζω .Για αυγοτροφη χρησιμοποιω ταιστρες 

δεν δυσκολευτηκα καπου στην τοποθετηση αυτων των πορτων ... τι εννοεις; δεν ανοιξα κατι ,παρα μονο εκανε εγκοπη στο πλεγμα για να μπει το ελατηριο .Αυτο παντα χρειαζεται 

Καλως ηρθες και παλι ενεργα στην παρεα !

----------


## panos70

ωραια κατασκευη ,θα ειναι ανετη για τις καρδερινες σου Δημητρη ,περιμενω να δω το τελικο αποτελεσμα με τα πουλια μεσα ,

----------


## jk21

με καποια καθυστερηση γιατι χρειαστηκε να λειψω στην πατριδα μου για 3 μερες και γιατι ξεκινησαν και τα σχολεια και δεν εχω πια διαθεσιμα τα πρωινα ,η κλουβα αισιως εφτασε στο τελος της 

το πρωι θα βγαλω καλυτερες φωτο

----------


## ninos

Μπράβο Δημήτρη. Είναι τέλεια..

----------


## stefos

Συγχαρητήρια γεια στα χέρια σου, πολύ ωραία!!

----------


## mitsman

γεια στα χερια σου!!! σου ευχομαι να την γεμισεις!

----------


## kostaskirki

Παρτυ θα κανουν οι balcanica μεσα!!ομορφη δουλεια Δημητρη!

----------


## geo_ilion

πολυ καλο το αποτελεσμα δημητρη με το καλο να μπουν και τα πουλια

----------


## jk21

επιτελους η κλουβα ειναι εντος του χωρου .τα πουλια θα μπουνε αυριο ή μια απο τις επομενες μερες ,αφου σημερα την ψεξασα και με icon για απωθητικη δραση στην κοκκινη ψειρα 

να και φωτο ημερας

----------


## Gardelius

_Να την χαίρεσαι ( αν και αυτό είναι σίγουρο )  !!!!!!!!!!! 

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο από μένα, υλοποιήθηκε ( φαντάζομαι και για πολλούς από εμάς που θα θέλαμε την σωστή εκτροφή ) ένα "_*όνειρο" 

και τα πουλάκια θα είναι όπως τους αρμόζει ( στην αιχμαλωσία ). 


Υ.Γ. 1.* _​ Μην νομίζεις ότι θα την γλιτώσεις, όταν έρθω Αθήνα με το καλό την επίσκεψη την έχεις στο "τσεπάκι" !!!

_*Υ.Γ. 2. ​* Στην τελευταία φωτό γίνεται κατανοητό αυτό που σ' είχα ρώτησε περί πάτου - καθαρίσματος της κλούβας. 

Έχεις τσεκάρει την απόσταση φαντάζομαι για τυχόν "δραπέτες" ;;  :Happy:

----------


## Steliosan

Πολυ καλη και απλη κατασκευη θα ειναι οντως παραδεισος για τις καρδερινουλες σου.Να δω αν θες να πιασεις καμια πως θα την πιασεις οεο;
Και ειδικα στο κατωι.

----------


## wild15

Παρα πολυ ομορφη!!Να ειναι παντα γεματη!

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

copyright για το πορτακι jk....χαχαχαχ....παντα γεματη να την εχεις.......

----------


## Θοδωρής

Δημητρη πολυ ωρααια η κατασκευη σου.
Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο και απο μενα.
Σιγουρα θα την ευχαριστηθείς οπως θα την ευχαριστηθούν και τα πουλακια σου.
Και παλι μπραβο

----------


## vasilis.a

ωραιο το παλατι...η πορτα ειναι λιγο μικρη η μου φαινεται??σε βολευει??αυτο με την ποτιστρα θα μπορουσες να κοψεις το συρματακι, να μεινει κενο και να προσαρμοσεις εξωτερικα ενα κομματι απο κλουβι,σαν αυτο που εχεις τις ταιστρες,ετσι ωστε να κουμπωνει η ποτιστρα οπως στα κλουβια.

----------


## jk21

η ποτιστρα εχει ηδη μπει γιατι εχει λεπτο στομιο (αυτοματη ) και την εχω συγκρατησει επανω με τον τροπο που θα δειτε σε φωτο συντομα 

θα ανεβει βιντεακι πιο νωρις ,αλλα εκει ειναι με προχειρο τροπο .Εχω στο νου μου κατι καλυτερο

Κατω υπαρχει πλεγμα και δεν φτανει μεχρι κατω το κλουβι ,ενω δεξια που φεγγιζει  στον εξωτερικο προστατευομενο χωρο ,εχει ηδη κλεισει με ειδικο πλαστικο που ανοιγει και κλεινει οταν θελω να κανω καλο πλυσιμο - καθαρισμα 

το πορτακι ειναι ανετοτατο .το ξυλο σε αφηνει να βαζεις χερι χωρις  να σε ενοχλει το πλεγμα 

στον κατω χωρο εχω μεγαλυτερη πορτα με συρτη 


... το βιντεο ανεβαινει στο youtube !

----------


## jk21

*δειτε το εδω Στιγμιότυπα από την εκτροφή μας (ποστ 151 )*

----------


## Steliosan

> Πολυ καλη και απλη κατασκευη θα ειναι οντως παραδεισος για τις καρδερινουλες σου.Να δω αν θες να πιασεις καμια πως θα την πιασεις οεο;
> Και ειδικα στο κατωι.


Ε;;;;;

----------


## jk21

δεν απαντησα ,για εχω ηδη απαντησει βρε Στελιο ... ποστ 6 και 7

----------


## Bullseye

> επιτελους η κλουβα ειναι εντος του χωρου .τα πουλια θα μπουνε αυριο ή μια απο τις επομενες μερες ,αφου σημερα την ψεξασα και με icon για απωθητικη δραση στην κοκκινη ψειρα 
> 
> να και φωτο ημερας


Δημήτρη ωραία κλούβα πάντα γεμάτη να την έχεις! Το icon που λες τι είναι? Έχω κι εγώ κάτι κλούβες από ξύλο και σκεπτόμουν να τις πέρναγα κανένα χέρι βερνίκη και για συντήρηση αλλά και για τυχόν ψείρα. Ίσως αυτό που λες μου γλυτώσει λίγο κόπο.

----------


## jk21

βερνικι εβαλα της vernilac αν θυμαμαι ,καποιο νερου 

το icon ειναι εντομοκτονο και το εβαλα για την ψειρα

http://www3.syngenta.com/country/gr/...on-2,5-CS.aspx

εδω στην αθηνα υπαρχει σιγουρα σε καταστηματα με κτηνιατρικα φαρμακα και απεντομωσεων 

αν και μου ειχανε πει απο την εταιρια παραγωγης που ειχα τηλεφωνησει  ,οτι αρκει να στεγνωσει για να επιστραφουν τα πουλια , θα σου συνιστουσα για καλο και κακο ,να αφησεις καμμια μερα 

ενα μηνα σε κραταει καθαρο .Για τα πουλια φυσικα θελει παραλληλη εφαρμογη effipro ή frontline (η ιδια ουσια η fipronil )

----------


## Bullseye

Πως ακριβώς χρησιμοποιείς το frontline Δημήτρη? Το ψηλοφοβάμαι να σου πω την αλήθεια...

----------


## jk21

μια σταγονα σε σβερκο με παραμερισμενα τα πουπουλα ,αρκει .Βαζω μονο σε πουλια που εχουν απογαλακτιστει , οχι μικροτερα 


*Effipro ποστ 16 εξηγω γιατι*
συμφωνα με τον πτηνιατρο του σεμιναριου παθολογιας που διοργανωθηκε περυσι απο το φορουμ μας , που ειναι και εμπειρος εκτροφεας ,μια ψεκασια συντομη στο ιδιο σημειο ,αντιστοιχει σε αυτη την ποσοτητα και δεν ενεχει κινδυνο 

απο τοτε εφαρμοζω ακριβως αυτο : Συντομη οχι παρατεταμενη ψεκασια (με την μικρη συσκευασια effipro και frontline ) σε γυμνο σβερκο 

Μονο εκει

----------

